# In Dulci Jubilo - not Pearsall



## Donboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Can anyone tell me of a recording of In Dulci Jubilo in the version as published in the Oxford Book of Carols, with the last verse harmonised by JS Bach? All I ever seem to find is the Pearsall version (fine as it is), but the Bach harmonisation is special.


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

the other well known settings are by Praetorius and John Stainer .Pursue those on google .let me know if you have any success


----------



## Donboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Funnily enough, I heard the Praetorius version for the first time yesterday on the radio. Quite refreshing. Have never heard Stainer's, but based on his other music must be worth pursuing. 
Thanks.


----------

